# How many at your test?



## DS58 (Nov 1, 2011)

In the Missouri PE there were seven sections of 24 each (ish) so 160+ I think, with about 5-10 taking the Survey test. I only know because for some reason they were temporarily separated out. Most were men ages 27-35, with about 8-10% women there and only a few folks with gray or white hair. I'm not sure what the majority of tests were, but I saw a lot of Civil books.

What was it like other places?


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Nov 1, 2011)

700ish at San Mateo, CA (SF Bay Area site). We had long benches to sit at, two per desk, in NYC I had my own stand alone desk last year for the FE which I much preferred. Guy next to me had a ton of books, but was keeping them in his own area thankfully.


----------



## wow (Nov 1, 2011)

One giant room with 334 seats. I don't know if they were all filled but they sure seemed to be. They had 2 paired desks butted together to make rows of 4. The desk tended to shake and squeak too easily which was rather annoying.

I had taken the FE a few years ago in the same building but in another part where it was more like your situation with several smaller rooms of 20-30 people, which I preferred.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Our seven sections were actually all together in a big expo hall, so not individual rooms. They were like columnsof either one long table for two people or two medium tables put end to end for two people. Each section had its own proctor to hand things out and only one person from each section could be away at the bathroom at any one time. Even though it was a big room and could have been distracting, I was so caught up in my own test that you would have had to make a lot of noise to disturb me. I knew it would be this way though, as I took the FE in the same room last April. I think I even had the same proctor.

It all seemed pretty organized and smooth to me.


----------



## treyjay (Nov 1, 2011)

there were three women at my exam who were so pregnant they looked like they might dump in the middle of the exam.


----------



## bro (Nov 2, 2011)

At the Pomona, CA test there was at 1400+ in one huge room.


----------



## darius (Nov 2, 2011)

bro said:


> At the Pomona, CA test there was at 1400+ in one huge room.


to be more exact we were at pomona CA 1404 students for PE exam, but not sure how many for seismic and surveying, probably somwhere the same +/-


----------



## bEightCon (Nov 2, 2011)

My friend who was with me at the Missouri one said there were less than half as many at this one than at last October's exam. Thought that was kind of weird. So imagine that room being full wall-to-wall!

I agree it seemed like there were many, many civils.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 22, 2011)

Special accommodations testing at Pomona, CA: there were about 14 people for the 8-hour exam, mostly civil and mechanical, and mostly age 25-40. 4 were women. For the surveying/seismic, it was just me and two other people so the proctors outnumbered the test takers.


----------



## HeaLI (Nov 22, 2011)

At Pratt Institute NY site I'd say the gymnasium was set up for a potential 1000 (probably for the FE test to follow), but was probably at 50-60% capacity.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 22, 2011)

HeaLI said:


> At Pratt Institute NY site I'd say the gymnasium was set up for a potential 1000 (probably for the FE test to follow), but was probably at 50-60% capacity.


I think you mention about FE right? Snow in the afternoon and might cause people not welling to take the exam...wanna go home early...(I took my FE in Pratt and I passed there....you are lucky that this time is not in Queens college)



Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:


> Special accommodations testing at Pomona, CA: there were about 14 people for the 8-hour exam, mostly civil and mechanical, and mostly age 25-40. 4 were women. For the surveying/seismic, it was just me and two other people so the proctors outnumbered the test takers.


I been in Pomona taking my PE and got passed there. Are you sure there only 14 people for 8 hour exam? maybe you got divided into different room because the civil 8 hours civil has too many people to take the exam. I am mechanical and I believed it is more than 300 people taking the civil during Oct, 2010 exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 22, 2011)

Yvonne Myra Zaltz said:


> Special accommodations testing at Pomona, CA: there were about 14 people for the 8-hour exam, mostly civil and mechanical, and mostly age 25-40. 4 were women. For the surveying/seismic, it was just me and two other people so the proctors outnumbered the test takers.
> 
> I been in Pomona taking my PE and got passed there. Are you sure there only 14 people for 8 hour exam? maybe you got divided into different room because the civil 8 hours civil has too many people to take the exam. I am mechanical and I believed it is more than 300 people taking the civil during Oct, 2010 exam.



I believe she mentioned 'special accommodations testing'.

I tested in Pomona too. But in the "Seismic Only" section this time (Thur Oct 27). They actually put everyone in one building this time, with the Seismic-only people on one side and the Seismic&amp;Survey people on the other. I'm not too good with guesstimating but I'd say there were a few hundred of us on the Seismic side and maybe double that on the S&amp;S side. I didn't stick around to see the Survey-only crowd in the afternoon.


----------



## giddyupmaster (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe there were around 155-160 people in my test. I took it in Indianapolis, Indiana in October 2011 at the 4H Fairgrounds (right next to where the Sugarland stage collapsed last summer). It was one big exhibit hall, but I was so engrossed in my test I had no idea what anyone else was doing.


----------



## WV_Boiler (Nov 22, 2011)

West by God Virginia: less than 40 taking PE. The person who I was supposed to share a table with was a no-show, so I didnt have that as a distraction which was nice. Room set up for about 85-100 for the FE the next day. Not sure if FE required second room or not.


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

took in trenton, nj. seemed to be approximately 200+ in the room. seemed pretty on par for when i took the PE before. also took my FE there as well. everytime, i have had the same proctor for the exam. due to her physical and vocal attributes, it was quite easy to remember her between FE and PE.


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 28, 2011)

I remember FE in University of Calgary Canada was around 150 examinees last April 2010, PE in Edmonton APEGGA Canada only 7 examinees Oct 2011, I wonder a lot of FE examinees didnt make it.


----------



## Kat_G (Dec 13, 2011)

in GA, about 250 folks in one large room with gymnasium lighting (bleayuckk!), 2 per table. &lt;10% female.


----------



## AdamA (Dec 13, 2011)

Wytheville, VA . . . one room, about 20 people


----------



## FL.PE.Hopefully (Dec 13, 2011)

Orlando, FL two per table, over 500 easily.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a direct correlation between number of testees at a given examination and the passing percentage. Apparently, the higher the number, the more people get the group mentality that together, anything is possible. At least that's what a recent ASCE study suggested.

If you only had 20 or 30 people in your testing center, good luck.


----------



## Mempho (Dec 16, 2011)

About 50 in Memphis. Each person had a nice sized desk.


----------



## scottma (Dec 16, 2011)

DS58 said:


> In the Missouri PE there were seven sections of 24 each (ish) so 160+ I think, with about 5-10 taking the Survey test. I only know because for some reason they were temporarily separated out. Most were men ages 27-35, with about 8-10% women there and only a few folks with gray or white hair. I'm not sure what the majority of tests were, but I saw a lot of Civil books.
> 
> What was it like other places?


I was there in Columbia too! I immediately knew I was at the right hotel as I pulled in because of the sea of extremely reasonable, mid size, economical sedans in the parking lot.

Worst thing for me was the Cards making their Game 6 comeback win around 1 AM. So much screaming and celebrating in the hotel that it woke me up, and I couldn't ever get fully back to sleep!


----------



## DS58 (Dec 17, 2011)

scottma said:


> DS58 said:
> 
> 
> > In the Missouri PE there were seven sections of 24 each (ish) so 160+ I think, with about 5-10 taking the Survey test. I only know because for some reason they were temporarily separated out. Most were men ages 27-35, with about 8-10% women there and only a few folks with gray or white hair. I'm not sure what the majority of tests were, but I saw a lot of Civil books.
> ...


What a pain! I was very fortunate in that I live in Columbia, so I got to sleep in my own bed. I was nervous enough as it was.


----------



## Jordan S (Dec 17, 2011)

In Columbus, OH there were around 250 or so, I'd say. One large table for each person. Plenty of room for materials and such.


----------



## NCEng12 (Dec 17, 2011)

300 or so in NC


----------



## Jacob_PE (Dec 17, 2011)

scottma said:


> DS58 said:
> 
> 
> > In the Missouri PE there were seven sections of 24 each (ish) so 160+ I think, with about 5-10 taking the Survey test. I only know because for some reason they were temporarily separated out. Most were men ages 27-35, with about 8-10% women there and only a few folks with gray or white hair. I'm not sure what the majority of tests were, but I saw a lot of Civil books.
> ...


I went through the same nightmare, I was in bes super early and tried to pass out even with all my anxiety. People were screaming and running up and down the hallways. I took it all as a sign that I was doomed to have to retake the exam. I fell asleep sometime after 1am I think. Thankfully I awoke refreshed and wasn't sleepy at all during the exam.


----------



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anybody know about how many examinees took the Mechanical Discipline FE Examination (Afternoon Session) in Calgary, Alberta?


----------

